# hp 6440b backlight change

## svirus

Hi

I can't change backlight on my new gentoo system.

On ubuntu everything works.

I can't find /proc/acpi/video but kernel module is loaded.

folder /sys/class/backlight is empty.

I tried set everything like in http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/HP_Pavilion_tx2000 but it nothing change.

I have 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 kernel. everything in stable.

Thanks in advanced for help,

virus

----------

## DONAHUE

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819431-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html thread on same/similar problem.

----------

## svirus

Big thanks.

I solved this problem.

I tried first patch stable gentoo-sources, but on 2.6.32 don't work.

After this I see changes in newer kernels , and is fixed from 2.6.33.

So I emerge gentoo-sources-2.6.34 (unstable now) and everythings works.

By The Way... 2.6.34 is much faster on my notebook

Best regards,

virus

----------

